# New to Tanganyika



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank, I have went back and forth on doing an all male peacock tank, but I think I have finally settled on doing a species tank. And I would like for it to be a "orange flame bemba" tank. I do not know very much at all about Tanganyika cichlids so any information to help before I place an order for fish would be helpful. I was going to place the order through my LFS, his supplier carries them, but does not sex them. My plan is to purchase in 2 groups of 10, first group will be purchased about a month before the second group. This would help me by spreading it out financially.

What other fish, can share the tank with the bemba, can syndos cohabitate?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You should be okay with a couple of synodontis cats but if you're wanting to breed them I'd keep it a single species tank. Keep metronidazole and epsom salt on hand because tropheus are very prone to intestinal problems. I like the Northfin foods with tropheus, because the montmorillonite clay helps to keep their digestive tracts clean. They like very clean water, so if you have an aversion to doing frequent, large water changes then I wouldn't recommend them. Also, be prepared to do some rehoming if some males are a little too aggressive. I don't know about 20 in a 55 gallon though, you would probably be well suited to keep it closer to 10-15 with two or three males and the rest females.


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> You should be okay with a couple of synodontis cats but if you're wanting to breed them I'd keep it a single species tank. Keep metronidazole and epsom salt on hand because tropheus are very prone to intestinal problems. I like the Northfin foods with tropheus, because the montmorillonite clay helps to keep their digestive tracts clean. They like very clean water, so if you have an aversion to doing frequent, large water changes then I wouldn't recommend them. Also, be prepared to do some rehoming if some males are a little too aggressive. I don't know about 20 in a 55 gallon though, you would probably be well suited to keep it closer to 10-15 with two or three males and the rest females.


I have no problem with keeping it to 10 to 15, but I worry about the sexing. My LFS says his supplier will not sex tangs because they are too difficult to sex, especially early on, but I have not found anywhere online that sells them sexed either. I have plumbed in a drain that is attached to a T on my canister filter, so draining is easy, and I have a 55 gallon rubbermaid on wheels for preparing new water. So water changes shouldn't be much of a problem, I have though about putting in a drip system with an overflow to the drain, but I am on municipal water and it needs to be treated pre tank (although, some have suggested that in a drip system, the rate of water dripping is so slow that it gasses off any harmful properties before it could accumulate in the tank, any thoughts on this)


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

The only way I'd recommend running a drip system on treated water would be with a reservoir or installing an in-line fiberglass bottle filter with 1 cubic ft of catalytic carbon to break the chloramine bond and remove the chlorine. I don't like the idea of my fish being exposed to any chlorine no matter how minute, especially a fish as sensitive as tropheus. You're going to have to order an excess, vent them when they are old enough, and rehome the extras.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

You're not going to like my answer but here goes anyway. In my opinion, your tank is too small for Tropheus.
Most people would recommend a 75g tank as a bare minimum size. I personally wouldn't keep them in a 75.
I have kept several groups successfully in 60"x18" (120g) tanks though.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

noddy said:


> You're not going to like my answer but here goes anyway. In my opinion, your tank is too small for Tropheus.
> Most people would recommend a 75g tank as a bare minimum size. I personally wouldn't keep them in a 75.
> I have kept several groups successfully in 60"x18" (120g) tanks though.


I really have to agree that a 75 gallon would be best at bare minimum.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That was my thought as well.


----------



## dethnode (Apr 5, 2014)

I knew that someone would say that a 55 gallon is too small, seems that is the answer I get anytime I look at any fish, discus need bigger, peacocks need bigger, trophs need bigger, I already have a 55 gallon, its what I have, and I can't afford to go buy another tank, so I guess I will just not get fish and throw it away because apparently you can't keep anything that has any color in a 55 gallon


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You could easily keep a few different colored stuartgrantii peacocks and a couple of copadichromis azureus in a 55. We're not saying it can't be done, it's just not ideal.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

dethnode said:


> I knew that someone would say that a 55 gallon is too small, seems that is the answer I get anytime I look at any fish, discus need bigger, peacocks need bigger, trophs need bigger, I already have a 55 gallon, its what I have, and I can't afford to go buy another tank, so I guess I will just not get fish and throw it away because apparently you can't keep anything that has any color in a 55 gallon


I have a 55 with 15 Demasoni in it; there are many dwarf species that will do very well in a 55.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Peacocks, haps and mbuna will work in a 55. Just avoid anything too large or aggressive. I had an all male hap/peacock tank successfully for years in a 48" 65 gallon. Lake Tanganyika has alot of options too, comps, calvus, julies, and shellies.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

you can take a look here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php

and go from there, that is what i am doing...

just be patient...


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

or may be even here as well...


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have kept 20+ tropheus in a 90 gallon and it worked fine. But I would not want that many in anything smaller. If you ever go with tropheus, I'd say save up for the final amount you want to get. Too much risk adding new tank mates later. And what if that species is sold out a couple months later?


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> or may be even here as well...


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/q ... e_list.php


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Seems like the op is gone. Not quite sure what the issue is. Either choose a fish you like and get an appropriate tank or get fish that are appropriate for the tank you have. Square peg. Round hole.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Agree with above statements. 55g isn't ideal for the fish you have in mind. But, there are plenty of fish that have color and do well in a 55g. Peacocks/Haps can work. It's not ideal, but if you stick to smaller less aggressive species it's possible. Have you considered mbuna? Again, stick to the smaller more passive species, but 3 breeding groups in a 55g is definitely doable. Could even add a group of smaller Synodontis catfish to that, giving you a total of roughly 20 colorful, active fish


----------

